# soft pack that claims to handle heavy load



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Its Sopris Goat Lumbar Pack Saddle. They have two sizes. I am looking at the "rookie" for one of my does that I have not been able to fit for a saddle. Has any one heard or used one. It sounds good.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

way too much money - in my opinion - for a system that doesn't give much information about details and fotos that don't tell much about how the saddle is designed and supposed to work.

I don't like how high the breast strap is attached - high chance of hindering the goats breathing.

And they write quite often llama instead of goat

I would rather ask for a custom made wooden saddle.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I know this is an ancient topic, but when Phil and I went on our trip, we went right through La Veta, where Sopris Unlimited is located. I've wanted to go there for ages because I absolutely LOVE the Sopris halter I've been using on Cuzco for the last 7 years. Unfortunately, Sopris hasn't made these fancy leather halters for about 15 years now, but I told Charlie that if he ever started making them again, I'd buy two in every size! The leather halter I have is slightly too large for Cuzco, so I bought a size down in the nylon. I've had a bunch of halters over the years, but I love Sopris' X design the best by far. For whatever reason, it just fits "right". And I like that they have the rings on either side, so it makes these halters great for driving. 

Because of the quality of the design and construction on this halter, I've been very curious about Sopris' other items. I'm always willing to pay more for a superior product, if it truly is superior. Charlie was very impressed by Cuzco's size and conformation as a pack animal. We tried both the rookie saddle and the larger lumbar saddle, and with his long back, Cuzco easily fit the lumbar saddle. 

I was impressed by the design. It was extremely lightweight, somewhat flexible to conform to a variety of backs, but also rigid to support a heavy load without collapsing. I'd love to hear if anyone else has used these saddles for goat packing. I really liked how it was rigged up. The chest strap was not too high even though at first I thought it might be. I checked it out pretty thoroughly, and properly adjusted, it pulled very squarely on the shoulder, not the windpipe. I also liked how easy it was to attach, secure, and remove the panniers. It was all very well-designed and well-made. I can see these lasting for a lifetime of hard use (much like the old halter I have).


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks for this information.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Nanno said:


> I'd love to hear if anyone else has used these saddles for goat packing. I really liked how it was rigged up.


I spent some time this week roaming throught the Sopris website. Found several pictures in their gallery that say "courtesy of Clay Zimmermann" who is an avid packer from what I know.

Not sure, if he writes/reads on this forum, though, but it seems that he has experience with these saddles.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Clay lives the other side of the mountain from me, and is the one who introduced me to packing. He rents his out.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Any others using these? Further input?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Testing one but haven't put larger loads on it, yet.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

That is the only saddle we use and we really like them. I'll dig through some pictures to post. We have used them for 4 years now.

Tonia


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the packs. The first picture is the goats just getting ready with the saddle part. We don't put the panniers on until right before we leave.


----------

